# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  AQUASAUR's BETTA shots...

## AQUASAUR

Hey again, Pals
I saw many of You shooting Bettasand hope here are enough fans of those Specimen

This* Crown tail Betta male* has really astonishing colors and I had try to express Him
more like Art picture, than just a beautiful photo
Any comments are welcome!







Here is a Big close up of those Toothy Guy:




And here is a fragment of his magnificent fins and tail

----------


## benny

Hristo,

All your different series are very impressive. I think I will rename all your threads to include your username so that all our members can easily seach for your threads just by the title alone. Hope you don't mind!

Keep them pictures coming!

Cheers,

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hey, Benny…it’s a big honor for me, but I really don’t think myself for so special… 
I see, here are plenty of Great Photographers sharing their pictures…
and I wanna be just a part of your nice Company, not some “Special Person” , came to show of and demonstrate his Professionalism…
Actually, you know, I’m not in the least a “Professional” one!
Aquatic-photography is just a pleasure for me and way to express my love to All my favorite Aquarium Pets
And to make more People participate in this Great Hobby!
I don’t want the other members look at my threads like “sticky” photo show…and be embarrassed to share free their pictures and opinions there …
So, you decide how to “decorate” the titles of my topics… I just want to communicate free and friendly with All of You...

Cheers!

----------


## Merviso

Hi AQUASAUR,


Thanks for sharing the wonderful picture!  :Kiss: 

I really like your presentation style, more like telling us a story about your fish rather than just taking a photo of it... Cool...  :Wink: 

Hope I can oneday do the same as you too! This is truly an inspiration for me...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## benny

> Hey, Bennyits a big honor for me, but I really dont think myself for so special 
> I see, here are plenty of Great Photographers sharing their pictures and I wanna be just a part of your nice Company, not some Special Person , came to show of and demonstrate his Professionalism
> Actually, you know, Im not in the least a Professional one!
> Aquatic-photography is just a pleasure for me and way to express my love to All my favorite Aquarium Pets
> And to make more People participate in this Great Hobby!
> I dont want the other members look at my threads like sticky photo showand be embarrassed to share free their pictures and opinions there 
> So, you decide how to decorate the titles of my topics I just want to communicate free and friendly with All of You...


Hi Hristo,

There is a good reason why I'm making your threads easily searchable. We will be conducting a workshop later for aquarium photography and your works will make good reference for us. 

More specifically, you have demonstrated that with the most simple equipment, you can show pictures that are several times better than others with much more fancy equipment. This will be inspiring as well as encouraging for some of our members, who may have a very small budget to start with. Also, it will help put across the point that it's the photographer, not the gear, that makes a difference.

With the re-titled threads, our members will be able to pick out your threads and study the photos at their free time after the workshop easily.

Thanks for not minding us renaming the threads and we look forward to more of your good stuff!  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you Merviso and Benny!

Here is few more of this handsome Guy:







Inspiring of his amazing tail I was improvising a little
And see what may be will happened, if you burn it up
*
BETTAS Fire:
*

----------


## valice

I love the last picture!

----------


## trident

Hi Hristo,
Inspirational pictures. These will be good reference pictures. Now if you could only share your technique with us, it will be perfect.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Its nothing special and secret, mate! 
I count more on my best photo models Fish and the catching moment! 
Yeah, usually, its needed much patient, stalkingand plentiful of shots, to may chose a few Best ones! 
All the rest is just a proper photo equipment and my usual technique like:
My Speedlite 430EX is always situated over the tank in slave mod,
the other external one - Canon Speedlite 580EX (wires connected with the camera in master mod) 
I hold in my left hand and move in front(like straight fill flash), dependent on the fish specific and fishes position
The both are with diffuser!
Thats all.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is another my Handsome "Crown Tail" Guy :

----------


## AQUASAUR

And here is my double tail White Prince:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah...it's Christmas now...and somehow, that Betta male looks to me more like a glowing ball from the Christmas three decoration...  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A few more impressive poses of the last Halfmoon Fellow:

----------


## planted86

Nice fish! nice photography!!

----------


## AQUASAUR

One more Crowntail Betta Handsome Guy:

----------


## jeffteo

Really pro. No other words I can use to describe your photos. I am speechless.

How I wish someone can help me bring out the beauty of my fishes...

----------


## AQUASAUR

One more of my handsome Crowntail Betta males:

----------

